# St. pauls church..Yorkshire



## Mikeymutt (Jan 8, 2015)

had a brief visit here.the church certainly has seen better days,with the roof stating to come in at certain places and the door starting to collapse.the blue ceiling is certainly a lovely feature,and this was prob once a very beautiful church.


----------



## Mr beady (Jan 8, 2015)

St. Paul's. Nice one it's not a bad little church


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 8, 2015)

Was wondering when this may appear somewhere, seen alot of it over last year, glad its appeared here now as I dont think it has for awhile or at all for that matter!!! cracking shots bud the ceiling is certainly a beautiful part of it, an i do love the fact its falling in on itself!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 8, 2015)

Fantastic shots. As above, ive seen shots of this for ages and do plan on seeing it for myself. Love the ceiling, and its a beaut from the outside too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rockfordstone (Jan 8, 2015)

lovely pictures, beautiful church. shame it is in such poor nick now


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 8, 2015)

Mr beady said:


> St. Paul's. Nice one it's not a bad little church



Thank you I will amend the mistake.


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice pictures mate - the ones of the roof look stunning!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 8, 2015)

Brilliant stuff, just the right level of decay. I agree that the ceiling is gorgeous. Pity it's so far away from me.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jan 8, 2015)

what a gorgeous place both inside and out, great pics


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 8, 2015)

Love the colours in this one. thanks for posting.


----------



## ajarb (Jan 8, 2015)

Is this in Leeds?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 8, 2015)

A great set of images, the hanging pendant lights are a simple yet beautiful design as is the ceiling.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 8, 2015)

ajarb said:


> Is this in Leeds?



No its not in leeds


----------



## brickworx (Jan 8, 2015)

Lovely work....very nice. Cheers mate for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Jan 9, 2015)

Nicely done there....


----------



## ajarb (Jan 9, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> No its not in leeds



It's just the exterior and setting remind me alot of the church in the 80's comedy The Bidebeck Affair but that was all filmed in Leeds


----------

